# 5months old V female, how much to feed?



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

we feed her 1 cup 3 times a day, i am wandering if it is enough for her. thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

how does she look? what sort of exercise is she getting?

we feed our 10 month old 4 cups a day. 1.5 in the morning and 2.5 in the evening. if he starts to get too thin we add a bit more, if he gets heavy we take away.

he goes on a lot of walks and runs off leash at least 4 times a week, so he gets plenty of exercise. you can see his last 3 ribs and the defenition in his legs and shoulders.

we keep an eye on his appearance to guage how much he eats. right now he's 23" tall and weighs +/- 43lbs.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan just turned a year and gets 4 cups of food a day split between morning and night. We also add sweat potatoes to his dinner as well. When he was around 4-8 months he was getting 5 cups a day. He's always too thin and shows too much rib. Everytime we start to hide those ribs a bit, he would grow more.

Catan's currently a little over 25" tall and about 55lbs.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

she gets about 2-3 miles of run/walk every evening, except really cold ones, plus lots of dog park off leash running during weekends. i definately see more than her last 3 ribs. i will start giving her more as you suggest. at what age did you reduce to 2 meals a day?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty much after he was neutered @ 7 months.


----------

